# Need a Good Bumper Pull Travel Trailer



## JoeKnowsBows (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm looking for a good bumper pull camper that will sleep at least 6. I would like to stay under $8,000. Any suggestions on what make/model or does anyone know of any used ones out there?

I would be willing to trade a few memberships to our Illinois deer hunting club towards the purchase of a travel trail. Here's the link the club website: http://www.hchlease.com/

Thanks


----------



## papachaz (May 2, 2012)

keep a check on craigslist. you can find a really nice late model for under 8k if you're diligent. bad thing is, summer is coming, and used campers get more expensive as the temps rise
also, you'll want to look at bunkhouse models. don't believe a camper ad that says 'sleeps 8'. it's going to count the dinette that lets down into a shorter than twin size, a jack knife type sofa bed that is also shorter than a twin size bed....and it counts those as able to sleep two people, LOL. 

go for a bunkhouse model, you'll have better sleeping arrangements


----------



## JetFuelBurner (Jul 21, 2012)

Look at this one

Not my add...

I was recently shopping and went to see this one.  It's very light, quad bunks in the front and a bump out queen in the aft.  Main living quarters in the center.  It's in very good shape.  Priced right and well taken care of.

Of all things, the wife wanted to go bigger.  The sofa folds to make part of the queen bed and the dinette does not convert into a sleeping berth.  If 6 berths will do ya'...this might be one to look at. 

IIRC, bumped out it measures 31' but retracted it's more like 26-28'.  Dry wgt. IIRC is in the 4800# range.

Good luck.


----------



## seeker (Jul 24, 2012)

Here are a few sites to find used campers.  You can put in your preferences and price range to narrow your search.

http://www.rvt.com/index.php?-

http://www.campingworldofatlanta.com/

http://www.dandyrv.com/inventory.ph...on=Used&perpage=10&sortby=year&sortorder=DESC


----------

